# Cesur Dual Slalom Dirt Freeride Fun Bike



## roinnoir (18. Juli 2009)

hi,

verkaufe hier mein stadtrad, es ist gebraucht wurde aber nie auf einer rennstrecke belastet...*keine dellen, rahmen etc nicht verbogen!!* kleine kaum erkennbare kratzer..

einige parts sind erst vor kurzem verbaut worden und daher neu bis neuwertig!
*der neupreis des bikes lag bei 1200*

_Rahmen:_ *Cesur cc Desert camoflage frame 15"
*_Gabel:_ *Rock Shox Tora 289 mit u-turn travel 95mm-140mm (NEU leichte kratzer am aufkleber)*
_Vorbau:_ *Truvativ Hussefelt*
_Lenker:_ *FSA FR 331 68cm (NEU)*
_Steuersatz:_ *FSA DH Pig Pro*
_Griffe: _*Point Racing*
_Bremsen:_ *Magura Julie 180mm voren, 160mm hinten*
_Innenlager:_ *Truvativ Howitzer*
_Kurbeln:_ *Truvativ Hussefelt*
_Kettenführung:_ *Truvativ Boxguide*
_Naben:_ *Shimano Deore schnellspanner*
_Felgen:_ *Sun Rims double track (unkaputtbar!)*
_Reifen: _*Point Racing Duro Maverick 26x2.30*
_Schaltung:_ *Shimano Deore 9-fach kleine kassette*
_Sattel:_ *Cesur Freeride camouflage*
_Pedale:_ *CMP

hier der link:
*http://cgi.ebay.de/Cesur-Dual-Slalom-Dirt-Freeride-Fun-Bike-camouflage_W0QQitemZ190322415730QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item2c50199872&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1229|293%3A1|294%3A50
*
*Das Bike macht sehr viel spass beim fahren dank seiner guten geometrie und eignet sich für die rennstrecke, freeridestrecke, dual slalom strecke oder einfach zum rumradln in der stadt.
dank seiner coolen lackierung ist es ein blickfang wie kein anderes!

bei fragen oder für genauere fotos einfach fragen!!

*MFG ride on!














*


----------



## roinnoir (23. Juli 2009)

noch 2 tage!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roinnoir (24. Juli 2009)

noch 1 tag 
morgen den 25.07.09 um 19uhr endet die auktion!!!

mfg viel glück!


----------



## roinnoir (25. Juli 2009)

bike verkauft!! thread kann gelöscht werden thx an mtb team!

mfg


----------

